# Do you tie or buckle?



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Rain Shadow said:


> I'm curious. Do you guys buckle your cinch or do you do the traditional tie?
> 
> I always tie. I feel a lot more secure that way. And its easier to adjust for each horse. I also saw a buckle hole get stretched out, and cause a saddle to slip on a friend during a barrel race.
> 
> So which do you do and why?


I always buckle. It's easier, cleaner to look at, and is less bulky. There is pros and cons to each. Really the only reason why people don't tie is because it's cleaner looking.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Agreed. I personally prefer nylon for the reason its less bulk. My only issue with buckling would be the holes. I'm paranoid that the hole would stretch or something.

Or my lard butt of a QH. He's always right in the middle of two holes the few times I've tried it. When you have a horse that is as barrel shaped as Harley, you want a nice tight cinch.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd seen nylon frey and break far quicker than leather. IMO leather holds up much better than nylon. Yes the hole could stretch, but atleast it won't snap like nylon can (if you take care of it).


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

When I first started riding 8 years ago, I tied. Now i buckle. 

I've never had an issue with buckling and it doesn't create a lump under your leg. I have had nylon latigos loosen when tied. They don't stick as well as leather does.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I buckle, but will admit that it took me a while to make the change. For a long time I did both, which earned me a "safety award" from a crew I worked with.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Tying with leather creates a big wad of leather in a spot I don't want it. I've also had nylon come off a buckle. Thus, I tie with nylon, buckle with leather.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Oddly, I've only ever had once cinch failure and it was leather. I was galloping Harley with my boyfriend, only for my saddle to suddenly disappear beneath me. I went flying into a thorn bush, and after my wonderful, laughing boyfriend caught Harley and came back to get me (He insisted he knew I was fine due to the colorful language I was screaming) we discovered that my leather latigo had snapped. I had only just bought the saddle, and though the latigo didn't show signs of dry rot, I wonder what stress it had been through. 

My boyfriend still believes it was the leather rebelling over my recent announcement of going vegan. Unsurprisingly he walked home, while I lead Harley off of Ty, who my BF had borrowed for our ride.


----------



## sorral3 (Jun 7, 2013)

I buckle. The cinch with was made to buckle. I also replace my latigo every other year or so ....its called maintaining my gear. I also put a brand new one on any saddle I buy.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Buckle. With leather. Don't like a knot under my knee and don't like nylon. Leather is so much better IMO & I like the look of leather over nylon. The only reason it should break is if you're not paying attention to its condition.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

I actually do both haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I've only ever tied. At the horse camp, we weren't allowed to buckle. The head wrangler made us tie all latigos because she felt it was more secure, especially considering the condition of some of the saddles we had to use (they came with the horses that were loaned to the camp by a local trail riding and polo outfit).

On my own saddles, I tie, but only because that's how I was taught. Have honestly never tried to buckle. And Aires is usually between holes when I cinch him up, so there's that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

i always do both, just in case. my saddle has a leather latigo that isn't too thick so the knot doesn't cause a lot of bulk under my leg.

one thing that always irks me is when i see people just tie but they are using a cinch with a buckle tongue and that tongue is sticking straight out sideways from the hrose, ready to poke into something during a tight left turn!


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I tie but my reason is embarassing... I don't know how the buckle works on a western saddle :hide:
I use a leather latigo and I tie. My saddle has full position (I think that's the right term) rigging so it does not end up under my knee. I keep the leather in good condition and have spares on hand to replace them. And I like that the leather has a little bit of give, I don't want a cinch to be super tight!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I buckle for the same reasons Kew stated. I hate the knob of cinch created in a bad place-I do not like nylon at all-sorry, but I am a bit of a leather "snob". I have a butterfly skirt reining saddle. That knot would just be ……well…..bad I think. I do always buckle, then sort of pull backwards a bit to make sure the buckle is "engaged".

I still do sort of the tie think AFTER I ride with my latigo (which for some odd reason spellcheck wants to make into latino:shock so it is tied up nice and neat and comes out with one pull every time.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

I tie, lol that's the way I was taught for western so i guess I never changed. 
Haha I like the change up from buckling for english. But I ride 95% western now.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I tie. It's how I was taught. I have never had an issue with it.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

EdmontonHorseGal said:


> i always do both, just in case. my saddle has a leather latigo that isn't too thick so the knot doesn't cause a lot of bulk under my leg.
> 
> one thing that always irks me is when i see people just tie but they are using a cinch with a buckle tongue and that tongue is sticking straight out sideways from the hrose, ready to poke into something during a tight left turn!


All my cinches have the tongue, and if its a newish cinch, they always seem to stick out. Eventually the lovely FL weather rust them enough they stick in the position I want. But is there a way to stop them sticking out? I'd love to know how.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm old school and tie. On the off chance the buckle tongue does line up with a hole during the tieing process I'll stick it in otherwise it is pushed down -- I've oft times thought of removing the tongue with bolt cutters but haven't so far.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

I am seriously now considering finding the bolt cutters. I tore my leg open this winter, when the horse I was riding shied, slamming my ankle right into the tongue of my friend's cinch. It a safety thing I've never considered before.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I started out eons ago with only cinches that tied. Habit of mine to do both even though I have a great buckle cinch although I am trying to wean myself of tying after buckling. If I remember, second nature lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Somewhat of a dumb question...but how do you buckle? I rode english my entire life...just got a western style endurance saddle...so first time with a cinch. Some of my buddies on the trail riding thread helped me learn how to do the little bow tie, and I do buckle it too...How do you do it with just the buckle though? I agree it is kinda bulky with the bow tie. I guess I just don't know what you do with all the extra slack lol.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Here is a pic:










Run the latigo through the cinch, like you would do to tie it off, but put the tongue of the cinch and put it through the hole, then run up, and put the excess through the tag.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh cool, do you still wrap it twice? Looks like it but never know from a pic! I just finally got good at tying lol! I've been wondering if people did that but was scared to try if it wasn't right and have my saddle slide off or something. Yay for learning something new! Thanks for posting the pic


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

That is how I do it-and if you look at the other thread I started today-I have issues keeping the excess in the tab thingy. Hmmmm


----------



## Avishay (Jun 14, 2014)

I do both. It depends on the way the saddle is rigged, weather I'm using nylon or leather (I actually prefer nylon - less bulk, and good nylon has a 2000 lb "test", making it stronger than leather). I typically buckle with nylon and tie with leather, but it also depends on whether or not the horse lines up with a hole. I won't over or under-tighten a horse just to make the buckle work for me.


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

Tie, ive delt with both and ive had more buckles slip than i have had ties. also on a fat horse, ties are easier to work with/


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I always buckle now because my saddle and girth fit so that it works. Sometimes that isn't the case, like lesson horses, so those I tie. In the show ring, I've done buckle and tie for a "look".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Depends.

I prefer to buckle because there will be less bulk. If the horse is in between buckle holes, I'll tie. I often tie on a young horse, because it's quicker to adjust without worrying about getting just the right buckle hole. I also tie on my current 3 year old because, even with a tiny 28" girth, I'd have to wrap my latigo too many times to get a buckle hole within reach of the girth's buckle.

Leather latigo is my preference. If I must use nylon, I will ONLY buckle, as I wouldn't trust a knot to not slip.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Neither.

I don't like the "Farmer's Knot" or "California Knot". It is too bulky.




Rain Shadow said:


> I am seriously now considering finding the bolt cutters. I tore my leg open this winter, when the horse I was riding shied, slamming my ankle right into the tongue of my friend's cinch. It a safety thing I've never considered before.


I cut the tongues off my cinch rings for that reason since I don't use them and I have seen people get spurs hung up in the buckle.

This is what I use. It lays pretty flat- no thicker than my rigging. I have never had it come undone.


----------



## elbandita (Sep 13, 2013)

I dislike the buckle tongue. What an evil device that is lol. I've tied for so long I forget about the buckle until it gouges me in the leg. I've used the buckle but for me it seems to create quite a bit of slippage after a hard days work. My reasoning is that I prefer to adjust when I need to.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I used to tie all the time. I like that with the tie method, you don't have to worry about holes lining up or pulling your horse tight to the next hole.

But currently I buckle because I have saddles with dropped rigging and the knot would just be too bulky in that situation.

Now that I've gotten used to bucking, I rather like it. But if I used saddles with full rigging, I might go back to tying. :lol:

A friend showed me the method that COWCHICK77 uses but I could never bring myself to trust it. I know it works because people use it. But it just doesn't "look" secure, know what I mean?


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I tie. I just don't feel safe buckling.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

I have always tied, that is the only way I know how to do it.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> ...But currently I buckle because I have saddles with dropped rigging and the knot would just be too bulky in that situation...


FWIW, with a nylon latigo and dropped rigging, this is how mine looks (on a saddle stand, but it looks the same on the horse). It hasn't slipped any yet, but I don't do lots of steep hills and I don't rope. Harder use might create a different result than mine. But for our use, this has no bulk worth mentioning!








​ 
Folks talk about leather giving with the horse's breathing, but I know my leather belt around the waist sure doesn't have much give..at least not to the pressure of my eating. I have a leather off-billet on the other side, but it is very thick - no way my horse is getting any stretch out of it.

I may dig out my leather latigo, however, and try COWCHICK77's method...


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

The intricacies of a western saddle are beyond me ;-; /dumb


----------



## Hally1997 (Jul 26, 2014)

Tie, both leather and nylon. I have never had a problem tying leather, never has been bulky wear its uncomfortable. Buckling always worries me.


----------



## paintmered (Jul 27, 2014)

How do you make a regular post?


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

It seems to me that bringing the excess UP to the keeper after putting the prong/tongue in a hole actually begins to UNbuckle it. If the excess were to hang down then it would stay buckled better, but then the strap hanging down would be a problem.

I will use the buckle to keep the prong out of the way (and hold the tension while I tie a knot).

I subbed to this thread after I saw Cowchick's picture, and might try it if I have a good thick latigo tie strap.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

paintmered said:


> How do you make a regular post?



Go to the main page of a section/topic/subform you want to post in, there is a New Thread button above the thread name list.


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

anndankev said:


> It seems to me that bringing the excess UP to the keeper after putting the prong/tongue in a hole actually begins to UNbuckle it. If the excess were to hang down then it would stay buckled better, but then the strap hanging down would be a problem.


Once you put the buckle tongue into the latigo hole, you MUST pull down on the latigo which is looped around the girth (not the loose end) to lock it in place! I have no idea how to better explain that, but if you skip this step, your girth will likely come unbuckled. If you have done this locking step, you're likely to be perfectly secure. Clear as mud? lol


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Tie, I don't like to buckle and always Latigo. I don't like nylon.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

For those that tie exclusively: Have you taken off the buckle tongue? and if so, what tools did you use?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I've always buckled. I don't even know how to tie a latigo....but wouldn't even if I knew how. Buckling is faster and easier, IMHO. I've ridden for over 25 years, been saddling all my own horses for about 20 (once I was big enough to carry the saddle up on a bucket LOL). I've never once had a cinch come unbuckled.

I use nylon latigos, mostly because they require less care and the leather ones always seem to stay sticky and make pulling the cinch tight a real chore, even after cleaning and baby powder and saddle soap and a number of other "tricks" to get them to slide smooth. HOWEVER, I refuse to use a nylon latigo with a cinch that doesn't give. That's one reason why I only use mohair or alpaca string cinches. They have a bit of give and stretch to them so the cinch isn't a completely rigid contraption around the horse's belly.

For someone like me, who does ranch work, sometimes I have only about 30 seconds (or less) to get off my horse, pull my cinches up super tight, get back on, and get my rope down to rope a wayward calf. I can't do that if I have to undo a tie, and then re-tie on either side or both (to keep the cinch centered). With a buckle, in a real hurry, I don't even have to get off my horse to pull my cinch tight. I can just reach down and pull it up.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I've had nylon latigos slip off the buckle twice. Looking back, it probably could have been prevented if I had pulled down to slide the latigo further on the buckle and then loosely pulled the end thru the holder. I probably pulled it too tight thru the holder, slipping it higher on the buckle. Bad technique.

And if the truth be told, I might get my lard-butt off the horse in 30 seconds, but there is no way in Hades I'd get off, do anything, no matter how briefly, and then get back on - all in 30 seconds. That's the problem with Global Gravity - knees imagined in 1957 and constructed in 1958 aren't strong enough to handle the increased gravity of 2014. Once I got off, my best bet would be to cuss & swear at the calf...nothing much else would happen any time soon! :wink:


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

If i can get the cinch tight enough i buckle, if i cant buckle i tie. I prefer buckling but it seems tieing is what works best with my mare.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

smrobs said:


> For someone like me, who does ranch work, sometimes I have only about 30 seconds (or less) to get off my horse, pull my cinches up super tight, get back on, and get my rope down to rope a wayward calf. I can't do that if I have to undo a tie, and then re-tie on either side or both (to keep the cinch centered). With a buckle, in a real hurry, I don't even have to get off my horse to pull my cinch tight. I can just reach down and pull it up.


Just as an aside, you don't have to untie the latigo to tighten the cinch. Hop off, tighten, fix the excess through the tie, then hop back on. At the horse camp, we never untied out latigos. Our horses would blow out, we would walk them for a bit, then we'd tighten like I described. We would loosen the latigo the same way when it was between groups, the go around and tighten back up when our next group showed up. I never remember it taking us more than two or three minutes with all three of us working to get the 15 horses tightened.

On another note, I have to tie on my Aussie saddle. The idiot who owned it before me converted it to a western cinch system, but there's no latigo keeper or anything. I absolutely hate that big wad of leather under my left knee, so we started tying it off down by the cinch. It works ok, but I'm still not a fan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

karliejaye said:


> For those that tie exclusively: Have you taken off the buckle tongue? and if so, what tools did you use?


 
I've considered removing the tongue but haven't done so yet. When I do go ahead with it, I was planning on using bolt cutters and maybe a pair of vice grips or pliers to help it come off if I didn't get a good clean snip in the right place.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> A friend showed me the method that COWCHICK77 uses but I could never bring myself to trust it. I know it works because people use it. But it just doesn't "look" secure, know what I mean?


 LOL! I know what you mean 

I have used it for years with no issues along with roping full grown cows.

This style stemmed from riding single rig saddles and having a quick release if you and your horse got in a wreck and wanted to save your saddle.(back when your saddle was more than likely worth much more than a cranky range horse)
All you had to do was pull the tail hard and it will pop out undoing your cinch so you can get your saddle. Obviously that doesn't as fast if you have a back cinch and need to undo it first.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

I have done both, Australian stock saddles, at least when I was growing up, tended to use a ring girth and knotted pull-up straps, usually they were leather of car seatbelt. On all my custom saddles I have always used a buckle, I prefer it and have never once had an issue with it; the problem back when I got my first saddle built was finding a cinch with a buckle.


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

My holes never go far enough to use the buckle so I always tie, regardless. I can't say I do it the 'traditional' way though, my ties always look unique


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

I tie, I've never had an issue with the leather bundle, it honestly isn't ever too much. Since half the time i'm moving my legs throughout a run I don't really feel the knob of leather, never actually noticed it.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I always tie. Doesn't matter if it's leather or nylon.

I hate using the pre-designed holes because you never have a hole in just the right place. It's always too tight or too loose. 

I prefer nylon over leather, because nylon will still slide easily even when it's humid outside. Sometimes the leather can get sticky in those conditions. 

Never had a problem with the nylon. Finally replaced the tie on my older barrel saddle, only because the end was fraying just a bit and was starting to annoy me. Lasted me a solid 10 years. But, I also take exceptionally good care of my stuff.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Always tie, infinite adjustment and when ya get older, old habits die hard.


----------



## Westernpleasurelover (Aug 18, 2014)

I use the buckle I used to tie but in the show industry it looks much better to buckle and it's just as safe.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I've always tied. I'm trying to use the buckles more often, but it's still weird to me.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

The other day I had the western saddle on my horse, we were clearing trails and I can take more stuff with me with that saddle. I stopped and checked the girth and saw that the buckle had come out, didn't like that so tied it.
One thing about tying a cinch and having a buckle. I tried a western saddle that belonged to a friend on my horse. The holes didn't line up properly so I tied the cinch and got on. After riding for a bit my horse started to get upset and I couldn't figure out what was wrong and then I looked down and saw the tongue of the buckle was sticking straight out and jabbing the poor boy in the elbow with every step. Luckily my horses will stop and stand when I say whoa, which is what he did so I could get off. Has anyone else ever had this happen?


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

Its hard to say, my saddle I buckle everytime both sides. I ride lots of different size horses having a long latigo on both sides make adjustment easy. On our camp/dude horses we tie.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I have noticed that the tongue on the far side buckle is longer and seems to hold better than the tongue on the near buckle, it just reaches the top of the ring and I worry that it will slip out of the hole on the billet ( which has happened)


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

I cant understand why people's buckles are coming undone, I have buckled mine since at least 1993 and never had it come undone once. 
You just have to pull the strap back down to pull the tongue into place.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm right there with you Anrew. I've been saddling all my own horses since the early 90s and my Dad has been riding since the mid 50s. Neither of us has ever tied and never had a cinch come unbuckled during normal riding conditions.


----------



## Bo20 (Jun 8, 2014)

Leather latigo over nylon and I always tie. Just how I learned. Not sure the buckle would even match up with a hole on my boy. I've never looked into it.

As far as the tongue, I always face it down so I hopefully REDUCE the possibility of it stabbing either my horse or someone else.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Rain Shadow said:


> My only issue with buckling would be the holes. I'm paranoid that the hole would stretch or something.


If you use leather and keep up with cleaning your saddle, there isn't a worry about it stretching. I use neatsfoot oil on my tack, but I don't use it for a week if it's gotten dried out and I need to soak it with neatsfoot oil. The other leather conditioners won't stretch out your leather. I just prefer the oil bc it's inexpensive, and I like to watch all of the air bubbles go away where the oil soaks in.
You need extra latigo straps for your saddle. You can switch them out. I have this thing about both sides being tightened up about the same amount. I think it comes from riding English and wanting my off side as high as my near side.
I buckle or tie. I have the habit of tying my Western saddles bc I've always done it that way, but we buckle our McClellans bc the rigging is like that. It makes sense bc General McClellan found this saddle for the US Cavalry in Hungary in the late 1850's and it became the saddle manufactured for the American Civil War for both sides. You buckle to the strap on the off side, then on the near side, you run the leather overhand through the ring on the girth, then up through the ring on the quarterstrap, then pull to tighten by pulling the leather over your shoulder, then buckle to the buckle on the girth below the ring.
see below...
http://www.glennpierdepot.us/feb_2006_019.jpg
Confederate States Civil War Saddles | Border States Leatherworks | Doug Kidd Leather Goods Artisan | Jenifer saddles, replicas, cavalry, dragoons, bridles, saddlebags, Brass Iron stirrups, bent oak stirrups, Civil War, Horse Saddle and Tack, militar
http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y96/deddygetty/2nd Cav/2CavSgt.jpg
The beauty of the rigging 1850-1904, is that it girths further back than the modern day Western or English and you don’t have any elbow soring issues.
I REALLY need to get my CW pictures off of my DH's computer!!
I'm thinking about buckling my Western saddles now, too, bc of the extra bulk from tying.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

AnrewPL said:


> I cant understand why people's buckles are coming undone, I have buckled mine since at least 1993 and never had it come undone once.
> You just have to pull the strap back down to pull the tongue into place.


I was thinking the very samething. I have never had a buckled cinch come up done.... Well unless some wise guy rides up and unbuckles it. Oh wait that's what I do :twisted::lol:


----------



## ArkMoEq (Aug 16, 2014)

I've always tied, I learned when I was tall enough to stand on a bucket and reach. I've never had an issue, nylon or leather, never had a bulky knob where I tied. IMO it lays just as flat as a buckling job. I have tried to buckle but as most horses I have known(in the past 18 years that I have ridden) tend to puff up when saddled, I have found that the hole that did fit became too loose and usually ended up between holes. I like the security, flexibility, and ease of adjustment of tying. Not to mention, horses bloat and thin down just like people, the hole that might work one day might be uncomfortably tight or too loose the next. Just my opinion though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I do pull the strap into place after doing it up. Every time and check it carefully. The first cinch I had that this would happen with, the tongue seemed to just meet the ring at the top, it made me very nervous and did come undone ( even though I pulled it snug) so I got another cinch and it seems better but it did slip out the other day, that's the only time with this one. I just wish the tongue was just a "tich" longer as I think that would solve the problem.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The width of the strap determines whether I tie or buckle. The offside is buckled but not always the near.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

I've only ever been taught to tie.. I did try buckling once but I found that I just couldn't get it tight enough. It was either too loose or wouldn't go up to the next hole!


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Always tie


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Woodhaven said:


> I do pull the strap into place after doing it up. Every time and check it carefully. The first cinch I had that this would happen with, the tongue seemed to just meet the ring at the top, it made me very nervous and did come undone ( even though I pulled it snug) so I got another cinch and it seems better but it did slip out the other day, that's the only time with this one. I just wish the tongue was just a "tich" longer as I think that would solve the problem.


how many times do you run the strap through the buckle?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

AnrewPL said:


> how many times do you run the strap through the buckle?


Once.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

boots said:


> Once.


I have always run it through twice, once off the saddle's rigging, through the buckle, back through the rigging and back through the buckle, and that's the part I put the tongue of the buckle through.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm really beginning to wonder if there isn't a bit of miscommunication going on here.

Woodhaven, when you say "you pull the strap into place after doing up", do you mean that you put the tail of the latigo through the keeper and pull that snug or are you talking about pulling on the wraps to even them out?

If you look at this video at 3:40, you can see what I'm talking about. When he pulls on the wraps, that "locks" the buckle tongue into place. I've never seen a "locked" buckle come undone unless someone undid it or the latigo tail got hung on something hard enough to pull some slack in there at the tongue.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nHHHCuawfI

However, I've seen lots of buckles come undone because they wrap, buckle, then immediately stick the tail through the keeper and pull that snug when the tongue isn't locked.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

IF I buckled which is what was required for me to do when saddling and riding for trainers, I never had an issue with it coming undone. I used the same saddles on multiple horses varying in size every day. It just requires adjustment to make sure the cinch is centered on the horse correctly which you should do anyway. Checking cinches before and after warming up should be no different than checking a cinch through out the day if riding the same horse. I have tendency to err on looser than tighter if in between holes because if my saddle fits good I can get away with it  No need to really hog it to them unless your in tough country or roping something large in my experience.

I agree smrobs, the latigo has to pulled back to set the tongue and like Andrew said, I run it down through the cinch ring back up through the rigging, down through the ring and buckled, pulled down to lock the tongue, like the video showed. Never had it come undone.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

I also like what CowboyBob said earlier too, about having long cinch straps on both sides, I put two long ones on my Charro saddle when I built it and it makes it a lot easier than having a long one on one side and a short one on the other. 

As far as I know its a very old fashioned way of doing it, as is having long cinch straps for the flank girth too, instead of leather flank girth billets.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm seeing a lot of "my leather latigo broke" do you guys not have long latigos or something? Or am I missing something here xD You wrap the latigo twice THEN tie it so in case it snaps the saddle will still be tied down to your horse.


Again, am I blind? Lol

Edit:
I hate buckling because I'm a lazy dummy however all my trainers have yelled at me for trying to get away with just buckling! Out of habit (read: guilt) I always end up tying. I would hate to hurt myself and I would feel even worse if my horse got hurt.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

AnrewPL said:


> I also like what CowboyBob said earlier too, about having long cinch straps on both sides, I put two long ones on my Charro saddle when I built it and it makes it a lot easier than having a long one on one side and a short one on the other.
> 
> As far as I know its a very old fashioned way of doing it, as is having long cinch straps for the flank girth too, instead of leather flank girth billets.


I also keep long latigos on both sides. I despised the days when I just had a billet on the off side and I had to completely loosen the latigo, walk around the horse, tighten the billet, then walk back around to re-tighten the cinch. Those holes truly were _never _in the right spot to center your cinch LOL.

Also, it would never fail that I wouldn't loosen the latigo quite enough so I'd have to make an extra trip around the horse to loosen it more.



I know a lot of ropers who keep latigos on their flank cinch too because it makes it much easier to get them tight enough.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

"Woodhaven, when you say "you pull the strap into place after doing up", do you mean that you put the tail of the latigo through the keeper and pull that snug or are you talking about pulling on the wraps to even them out?"
by SMROBS
I pull on the wraps to even them out and this pulls the tongue up snug to the ring. I then put the loose end through the latigo but don't pull that up snug, because if you pull it tight, it can make the strap hole come out of the tongue. I watched the video and pretty much do it that way, but never tighten right up until I walk the horse a bit. I thought the demonstrator pulled the end of the cinch strap up tighter than I do and I could see that his didn't pop out of the hole when he did it.

Andrew, I run the strap through the buckle twice.

My saddle is very old (60 years?) and I don't use it often but I can't see what that would have to do with the cinch and how it does up.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, can you share a picture of your cinch and what it looks like when it's cinched up on a horse?


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Pictures? don't know how to do it


----------



## Rideabighorse (Jan 12, 2014)

I have always buckled because I have always had a cinch and latigo set up for it. Run it thru twice and then put the end thru the keeper twice. No problem. I do have one latigo with no holes and always get poked by the tongue on the cinch. I ride with a fairly loose cinch so exact tension isn't important.


----------



## KRcowgirl (Aug 19, 2014)

It depends on what saddle I am riding in at my house. I have had to become very good at both.  In my family's tack room, we have three saddles: a Circle Y barrel saddle, a Colorado roping saddle, and a little synthetic western trail.

With the barrel and trail saddles, we tie them for multiple reasons. The part of the cinch buckle thar goes through is rusted up, the horse has an odd barrel size, or we just need it tighter than buckling will allow us to do.

On the synthetic one I buckle (I am the only one who rides in this saddle), because it has a Smart Cinch, and my Arab fits in the holes on the latigo there.


----------



## JuliaLS15 (Sep 14, 2014)

I've always done the tie, it does feel safer. However if I'm being lazy or crunched for time, the buckle can be easier for that. So it depends.  Likd yesterday I did the buckle, today I did the tie. Lol.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

I rarely ride western, and I usually forget how to do the tie.
I either have to get my husband to do it for me, or I buckle.


----------

